# Reduccion de 4A a 500mA



## Joe016 (Dic 27, 2005)

Saludos. Muy buenas tardes.
Un compañero me ha pedido que haber si puedo instalar unos altavoces para un mp3 en su scooter.
Le he echado un vistazo a la bateria y suministra 12V y corriente entre 4 y 5 Amperios.
Estos altavoces vienen con un transformador apra conectar los altavoces a la red, y lo que este transformador siministra a los altavoces son 500mA. Mi pregunta es la siguiente,¿como puedo conectar estos altavoces que consumen 500mA a una bateria de 12V/4-5 A.
Usando una resistencia?¿de que potencia?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## MorbidAngel_ (Dic 27, 2005)

pero como vas a conectar los altavoces a la red por medio de un transformador....
los altavoces generalmente se ocupan con un amplificador pues
no comprendo eso de conectarlo a la red electrica con un transformador...

de partida para conectarlo a la scooter necesitas un amplificador para que suene la raja y no tenga ke estar acercandose tu amigo al parlante para escuchar la musica....
despues tienes ke conseguirte una fuente de tension simetrica para el correcto funcionamiento del amplificador....
luego conectarle al amplificador el parlante... pero esto no significa ke el parlante va a estar siendo atravesado por los 4 amperios que supuestamente tira la bateria....
esa es la corriente maxima que tira la bateria pero no significa que si conectas algo a ella por el circuito van a pasar 4 amperes siempre....


----------



## Joe016 (Dic 28, 2005)

Gracias por atenderme MorbidAngel_. 
En cuestion los altavoces son estos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vienen con un transformador para que conectes los altavoces en casa. Es un trasformador de 220V a 12V.
Entonces he pensado en alimentar estos altavoces con la bateria de la moto. De ahi la duda de los 4 A.
Por eso preguntaba, por si me hiba a cargar los altavoces cuando los enchufara en la bateria, ya que en el transformador que trae consigo apra alimentarlo a la red tiene las siguientes caracteristicas: 220/12 V 500mA.
entonces puedo conectar los altavoces sin necesidad de poner una carga en serie con los altavoces?
Es que ante la duda, prefería preguntar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 30, 2005)

Puedes conectarle un generador de 80000 amperios / 12 voltios a ese sistema de altavoces sin problema, el solo requerirá 500mA los demás 79999.5 amperios estarán disponibles para conectar otras cosas.

Es algo básico, para un voltaje de alimentación determinado, la corriente depende exclusivamente de la carga (léase resistencia interna del equipo), por mas corriente que tengas a disposición solo se usara la necesaria para el funcionamiento del sistema.

Saludos.


----------



## Joe016 (Dic 31, 2005)

Muchisimas muchisimas gracias!!!!
joe, este concepto jamas lo tuve claro.
Me habeis aclarado mi gran duda.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Joe016 (Ene 3, 2006)

Ya hice la instalación y va muy bien, lo que dan de sik esos altavoces madre mia.
Muchas gracias a todos por ayudarme.


----------

